# Ebike insurance requirements coming?



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmm... how long before CA jumps on that bandwagon?

https://www.bikebiz.com/news/bikes-need-3rd-part-insurance-in-eu


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Harryman said:


> Hmm... how long before CA jumps on that bandwagon?
> 
> https://www.bikebiz.com/news/bikes-need-3rd-part-insurance-in-eu


The insurance industry's existence almost guarantees it.


----------



## Ryder (Aug 20, 2004)

Never going to be enforceable in the EU or anywhere else.

"It's important to stress that this is not yet a done deal – the Commission's recommendation has to be voted through by the European Parliament, something which could take many months. MEPs will be lobbied hard not to include e-bikes in the way suggested."

Also, even if it does get voted in each country will be able to decide if it becomes law or not and with the environmental pressure in Europe to decrease CO2 and get cars off the road no one will put blocks in place of ebikes being used as commuters


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

This is interesting, considering helmet laws here in CA, if they did start requiring insurance for eBikes, would they also require other things like Helmets, speed limits, riding with traffic instead of on bike paths, etc.....


Where I live the county is currently building a major bike path that follows the 5 freeway from north San Diego County down to the center of the county where most of the business is located. I happen to live in north county and commute down everyday on a motorcycle. When that path is finished in 2020 it would mean the ability to ride about 20+ miles of that commute on a bike path with no traffic lights, essentially a bike freeway. Once that is up, I would consider getting an eBike for commuting since right now it would take a very long time to ride surface streets to work dealing with all the traffic signals, not to mention sharing the road with big cars everyday is a major turn off.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

It is interesting for sure.

"The directive concerning ebikes is wrapped up in bigger proposal to amend the motor insurance directive that has stood since 2009, the focus of the proposal is to ensure that victims of motor vehicle accidents receive the full compensation they are due, even when the insurer is insolvent. The new directive ensures that all users of mechanised transport have sufficient third-party insurance, including ebikes."

https://ebike-mtb.com/en/european-commission-demands-insurance-for-ebikes/

If this is the point, wouldn't bikes be considered "mechanised transport" as well?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Harryman said:


> "
> 
> https://ebike-mtb.com/en/european-commission-demands-insurance-for-ebikes/
> 
> If this is the point, wouldn't bikes be considered "mechanised transport" as well?


Ultimately they will. They see the need to create a larger pool of insured to cover the increasing losses.


----------



## karmaphi (Mar 19, 2018)

What kind of insurance is this anyways? Something like velosurance? Not sure what motor vehicle 3rd party liability insurance exactly is. Pardon my ignorance, as I don't drive a car/motor vehicle.

Edit: Looking it up, it means that you must prove financial responsibility to pay for damages that you cause while operating a motor vehicle.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Harryman said:


> Hmm... how long before CA jumps on that bandwagon?
> 
> https://www.bikebiz.com/news/bikes-need-3rd-part-insurance-in-eu


Isn't the whole point of the current CA ebike classications (1, 2 & 3) to classify them as bicycles not motor vehicles that require insurance and registration like a moped?

As for helmets, currently all minors on ebikes require helmets and adults on Class 3 in CA; but obviously best to wear one anyway.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

As an aside, I think that all cyclist who are riding on the road should be required to have insurance and pass some kind of competency test. They can be in accidents, cause accidents so it is only right that they are properly covered.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Isn't this how it went in the last wave of mopeds? They started out not needing insurance and then later a lot of places started requiring they carry insurance? Idk, is it necessary or just another insurance company money grab? 

Hopefully if it does come about it will be super cheap; seems it would unfortunately lessen the appeal of using an ebike for transportation, besides the cost, just another hassle to have to deal with.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> As an aside, I think that all cyclist who are riding on the road should be required to have insurance and pass some kind of competency test. They can be in accidents, cause accidents so it is only right that they are properly covered.


Oh sure, just what every parent wants, "look what Santa left under the Christmas tree, a shiny new bicycle. And a copy of your insurance policy."


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> As an aside, I think that all cyclist who are riding on the road should be required to have insurance and pass some kind of competency test. They can be in accidents, cause accidents so it is only right that they are properly covered.


Hope that never happens here. The beauty of bicycles is their simplicity, economy, and freedom from bs.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Is it necessary or just another insurance company money grab?


If you hit and kill someone crossing the road while cycling to work, who's going to pay the costs?

Children rarely cycle on the road and I discourage them from doing so. I would make the insurance applicable from the same age as car insurance.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

If a bike causes a accident your underinsured motorist protection will cover you. If you don't carry that then you are not smart. But that's just if you are in a car.
If you Race and have a Race licence you probably have liability insurance through your cycling federation.
Many years ago a local teenager was bombing down one of our steep streets at dusk and hit a old guy who was crossing. The old guy ended up dying as a result. Now who would be liable? If a bike doesn't need insurance is it considered a car, or considered equal to a pedestrian?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

rlee said:


> Many years ago a local teenager was bombing down one of our steep streets at dusk and hit a old guy who was crossing. The old guy ended up dying as a result. Now who would be liable?


I'm thinking more of adults. I can think of several cases where an adult cyclist has hit and killed a pedestrian in the UK and gone to jail as a result, which I guess means he is held liable!


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Mr Pig said:


> If you hit and kill someone crossing the road while cycling to work, who's going to pay the costs?
> 
> Children rarely cycle on the road and I discourage them from doing so. I would make the insurance applicable from the same age as car insurance.


There are also examples of pedestrians causing accidents, by not paying attention and stepping into traffic (cars, bikes, etc.), which causes the driver or rider to swerve, crash and so on. Should every pedestrian pass a test and carry insurance? Maybe a registration plate or tattoo?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Sparkman999 said:


> There are also examples of pedestrians causing accidents, by not paying attention and stepping into traffic (cars, bikes, etc.), which causes the driver or rider to swerve, crash and so on. Should every pedestrian pass a test and carry insurance? Maybe a registration plate or tattoo?


Be careful of what you wish for.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

life behind bars said:


> Be careful of what you wish for.


I'm not wishing for it. My point is that accidents can happen many ways and you can't require insurance, tests, etc. for every eventuality.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Sparkman999 said:


> and you can't require insurance, tests, etc. for every eventuality.


And that is exactly what is happening.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Meanwhile heavily insured motorists mow down cyclists daily without so much as a citation.


----------



## karmaphi (Mar 19, 2018)

I found some context to the ebike insurance law:


----------

